# FC & S Poison Pete



## Corey (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone have any good info on him, I found 
some but no picture of him. I have a Gyp  
that has him in her third and 4th 
generation. 

Thanks, 
Corey


----------



## John F Hughes (Nov 18, 2008)

Call Dean Moorhouse @ 423-344-1864

  Oocltewah, Tn.


----------



## redtick (Dec 2, 2008)

*S&S Poison Pete*



Corey said:


> Anyone have any good info on him, I found
> some but no picture of him. I have a Gyp
> that has him in her third and 4th
> generation.
> ...


  Corey Pete was out of a beagle stock called Hi Hill that the Scott brothers were breeding for many years they were out of Alabama. The Stubby line as people like to call it, is at least some of the line he was out of. Del Ray Stubby was the most famous of this strain of beagle that I know of. I have owned many of these hi hill hounds and found them to be true to the line and very easy to handle. If I had a problem with them at all it was the fact they did not like to pack with strange hounds. I dont know if any of the Scott Brothers are still breeding these hounds or not. I am sure that Dean can give you more information than I can about these hounds as he used them in AKC field trials. I have a pedigree here somewhere that has many generations of these hounds in it.


----------



## Corey (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Redtick, I have a 5 generation on my dog that goes 
back to Del Ray Stubby a few times along with Buzz Line 
Controler, Poison Pete & Colmens Line Ditector. 

I can vouch for them being easy to handle Stormy is a 
great, she has not shown to not pack with strange dogs 
yet but you never know. 

Thats her the little Black and Tan in my avatar. 

Corey


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 4, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

D.C. Red Tick:

How is the male pup doing?

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## redtick (Dec 4, 2008)

*Stormy*



Corey said:


> Thanks Redtick, I have a 5 generation on my dog that goes
> back to Del Ray Stubby a few times along with Buzz Line
> Controler, Poison Pete & Colmens Line Ditector.
> 
> ...


  You will love the line controll these hounds give you. They are mostly medium speed to a little slower sometime. I hunted by myself alot when I had my pack of stubby hounds and when they jumped a rabbit I would just sit down and wait for the return. I have had them make 3 or 4 rounds before I got a shot at Mr. bunny but the harvest % was very high. I have had them jump 4 rabbits and me kill 4 rabbits a rabbits only other choice was to hole up.


----------



## Corey (Dec 4, 2008)

Redtick, I went back and looked and Stormy does not have Stubby
in her ped that I can see..I got her mixed up with my Fast Tracks 
Bingo pup Cash..He has Stubby in his. 

From what I see Stormy and Cash should have good line 
contol and nice mouths.


----------



## WSM (Dec 4, 2008)

Corey said:


> Redtick, I went back and looked and Stormy does not have Stubby
> in her ped that I can see..I got her mixed up with my Fast Tracks
> Bingo pup Cash..He has Stubby in his.
> 
> ...



R U sure she is not stubby bred? I know she has canoe creek, I thought she was stubby also


----------



## Corey (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah she does have canoe creek, I guess they both 
have Stubby in there. So im going to have two med 
speed hound with good line control from what Redtick 
told me and what I have been reading. 

Im cool with that


----------



## redtick (Dec 5, 2008)

*New pup*



Daddy Rabbit Kennels said:


> D.C. Red Tick:
> 
> How is the male pup doing?
> 
> D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



 Daddy rabbit I dont want to take over Coreys thread but i did send you a private message about Bart but he is doing great. He also has some of the hi hill hounds in his background but most of them were outcrossed to black creek. Corey Tommy Lawrence knows alot about the hi hill hounds and their breeders. you will find canoe creek in the backgrounds of most of the old hi hill hounds. D. R. I hope your hand is better we need you at 100% about January 2nd!


----------

